# Current USA Solana Series Aquarium



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

http://www.current-usa.com/solana.html

I have been looking at this aquarium for my next venture, however, I am not versed in "all in one tanks" and planted aquaria. This seems like it would work like a dream for a SW aquarium or reef, but I am wondering if you can give me some of your opinions for this to be used in a planted capacity.

Thanks -

Irish


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A problem with "all in one" aquariums is the lack of flexibility in filters, filter pump sizes, lights, etc. This system seems to take care of the flexibility in lighting, but not in water circulation needs, nor in CO2 injection. I like it! What does it cost?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

What a beautiful setup. i like the styling and it comes with everything but a Co2 system and an auto doser. the only problem with these all in one systems is your usually stuck with what you get. 

nvmnd i see hoppy has replied with what i was trying to say lol.

How much is this system? personally if i had the money i would get one and in a short time i would mod it to my needs.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a nice tank. Kinda wish I had room and money, then I would get one. I imagine you could hook up a caniser filter and bypass the whole built in filter. The lighting options and the stand options are real nice. I actually think I saw a picture of this tank and it was planted, but I don't remember where.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a 24 gallon Current Aquapod, and I disagree with the opinions on flexibility. If you check out http://www.nano-reef.com you'll find many threads on customization for the Solana. The stock flow is very respectable (300 gph in the Aquapod), and you can swap in another pump/power head in the rear sump easily if you feel the need. I really like the built in filtration on the Aquapod (similar to the Solana), and have had zero issues with the quality or rate of water turnover. Being able to hide your reactor/heater in the rear sump is also a definite bonus.

The only issues I've had with mine is heat build-up and lack of lighting options, both of which are addressed with the Solana. I think my only reservation would be the price. :shock:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like about $900 for the stand, aquarium and MH light fixture. Not too bad at all. Something to compete with ADA at a more reasonable price.


----------

